# Advice Sought: Buying An M5, How Do I Know It'S Not M1?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

An American seller is offering up what he claims is a "like new" M5 with Omega style hands, and (he claims) changed out bezel ... since Gnomon says the M5 essentially IS the M1 with a different bezel, I don't follow why the seller is offering "original bezel" ... his photos are terrible (do iPhones really take such crappy pics?), he's not showing the entire bracelet or the caseback. The entire case and bracelet has been "bead blasted." Of course, "no box or papers" which raises a concern (for me).

Hopefully you O&W fans can tell me some "tells" that will help me determine authenticity and completeness. How many links are on the new watch? What's the apparent diff' between the M1 and M5?

Also, a newbie question: why's it called a "GMT" model if there's no second hour indicator. The bezel?

TIA.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi David, If you look closely at the pic I posted for you this morning, you will see some of the differences. For on thing, these hands are called 'Sword hands' not Omega. Just compare with my Omega next to it. My clasp is a double fold-over. The one on your pic does not. ( I'll post a comparison pic for you shortly.)

For me, GMT means extra hand for different time zones. Anyway those are my two cents on the matter and stand-by for pic.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Pic 1


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Pic 2


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Hope this helps..! Trust you 'Spider sense"...


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Personally, I would always avoid any auctions where the photos were out of focus unless it was an ultra cheap 'bargain'

Even the cheapest digital cameras produce a reasonable picture, and the IPhone camera only produces bad pictures if that is what you want.

Bill


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Good tip, Bill. I have already sent him a message saying in effect, "You need to post better pics or provide a much more detailed description." Seller is not offering returns, so I think I'll only buy it if the price is that which I'm willing to spend on a "problem child."

Thanks for the pics, Mike. Hrm, maybe he doesn't have an O&W bracelet on it, or older, or.... A dilettante might say "Omega style hands" but really not know. I think this seller is rather naive. But ... whatever, I'm shopping for a workhorse diver to put on a NATO strap anyway, already have a SS bracelet watch. In this case, the Frankenwatch might be a little lamb that needs some TLC. We shall see. I've made a low-ball offer, we'll see what transpires. There are always Invictas with the Swiss movement, Steinharts, Orients, or brand new O&Ws to choose from.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well based on some research, your input (thanks chums), and the stored kinetic energy in my cajones, I made a low ball offer ... and got it. So either everyone knows something I don't and I'll get a clunker, or all other buyers wanted something "pristine" instead of compromised. I've bought a few prop replicas like this ("display and replica, no certificate, no plaque"), if all you want is the item it works out.

Will post, with MUCH BETTER pics, when I have it on wrist. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

*â€¦ Happy Father's Day to me. *










Admittedly not much a better pic from my Nokia 6682; will post better later.

On the verge of ordering an M1 dial from Roy (sure enough, the seller included an M1 bezel insert), and some straps. For now, enjoying the sound of that movement. The hands are kind of growing on me, and the finish is very nice in the steel. I think I got a bargain (< US$223)....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one David, I think you got a great deal...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm glad that worked out for you David, I guess it just goes to show that sometimes it is worth taking a punt on a 'chancer'!

Nice one









H...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> Admittedly not much a better pic from my Nokia 6682; will post better later.


Replaced with a better shot when I got home (see above). Dead tired, but not so tired to not take a few quality pics. Boy this sucker lights up like a Christmas tree.... I owe many of you a pint for your patient tutelage.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

howie77 said:


> How's the new M5 (or was it M1!) working out anyway David? Still pleased?
> 
> I'd really like an O&W too at some point, can't quite determine though whether the M series might be a tad small now that I'm used to Seiko 0020 sizing (SKX011).
> 
> cheers, Howie


Working great so far ... losing ~ 1 sec a day, but earlier this week I had it boxed laying face up, and it *gained 3 secs in roughly 36 hours*.

I also have corresponded with the seller. I thought they were Omega-style hands from MK II. Nope.... 

=> *Enormously pleased.* Definitely a step up from the Seikos that I love. I've won an auction for another.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > How's the new M5 (or was it M1!) working out anyway David? Still pleased?
> ...


What! Another? Where are you finding these!

I fear I may end up going the new price road.... we'll see.

Must admit there's two others look great as well, the ID3077 and the Ranger, oh yes!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I received the M5 with an M1/M4 bezel ... was interested in finding how easy/difficult it is to do a bezel insert swap out (I think the M5 design has a lot of Arabic numerals going on), but did a test shot to see how both look, particularly with the sword hands. Thinking I'll leave it as is now, I've received some significant compliments on it.










Reactions and suggestions welcome. I've got time ... a WCT M4 (w/o date) is on the way. Yeah, I'm running a 104Â° O&W fever....


----------

